# Victor Engineering Help Sites



## tumabrennen (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi there,

my name is Harald (Harry), im from germany and i run´n a little webpage for rc modelling and repair instructions for Victor Enginering Chargers. 2 years ago i had two links to Victor Helppages, one in America and one in Australia.

Did anyone know the new Web adresses for these HelpPages for Victor Engineering Chargers ?

Sam Capri´s Workbench an Paul Vernons Help Page.

The old adresses are:

http://www3.telus.net/super_iq/
and
http://remoteit.mcc.wa.edu.au/paul/

Sorry for my worst english. 

best regards Harry


----------



## marig (Aug 31, 2002)

How about this one?

http://www.rccar.com.au/victor_engineering.html


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I know Sam's site has been down for a while. I have a Super IQ that needs repair but can't get ahold of Sam.


----------

